# To Armor All or Not to Armor All?



## wackerpak (May 31, 2009)

Do you prefer the look and protection of Armor All on your dashboard or do you find that its not necessary?

I am beginning to love the matte look of my dash, and am hesitant to spread armor all over it.

What's your preference?


----------



## David9962000 (Aug 12, 2009)

Personally I don't like it anywhere. I like the simple and matt look.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

i use this stuff:
http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/1/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm


> 303 is the leader in UV screening technology and 303 Aerospace Protectant really is like "SPF 40 Sunscreen ... For Your Stuff." Regular use of 303 Aerospace Protectant can reduce UV caused slow-fade by up to 100%. No other protectant beautifies as intensely, protects as powerfully or lasts as long.
> 
> The World's Most 'Manufacturer-Recommended' product: Because of its enduring cosmetic properties, resistance to dust, soiling, and staining, water repellency and unparalleled protective abilities, manufacturers worldwide recommend 303 Aerospace Protectant for countless uses:
> 
> Use on Rubber: Latex, Neoprene, EPDM Seals, weather-stripping, Wet/dry suits, rubber roofs, Vinyl, Hypalon, Urethane Vinyl awnings, clear vinyl, convertible tops, tonneaus, car bras, spa covers, pool covers, inflatable boats and so much more !


----------



## captainaudio (Jul 17, 2007)

I don't care for the greasy look of Armoral.
I much prefer Meguiars Vinyl Protectant.


----------



## bulwinkl24 (Feb 16, 2009)

i use the bmw vinyl protectant. the dash needs to be maintained if you plan on keeping the car for a while.


----------



## Morgo (Dec 22, 2003)

Armoral never. If for no other reason makes interior smell terrible


----------



## ceb1 (Jul 31, 2009)

*ArmorAll is the devil...*

...and *will* cause soft touch surfaces to peel.

Along with makeup, sunscreen and bugspray, armorall is the major culprit in peeling interior surfaces on modern cars.

Aerospace 303 in a 50/50 water mixture is the stuff to use...


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

but it will make everything jet fockin' black! :rofl:


on a serious note, get some 303 aerospace protectant, works much better


----------



## az4u2nv (Aug 16, 2009)

Mequiars is the way to go...much better product in my opinion...armor all has a funky smell


----------



## Bethesda E39 (Sep 23, 2008)

I use generous amounts of armor-all (let it soak in for a few hours), then rinse with water. I do this 2x a year.


----------



## roadkillrob (Aug 11, 2006)

Armor-all is a cheap product made for cheap cars - you have a nice car, buy something nice to use on it. I like 303 a lot as recommended above, works well, blocks UV light and doesn't leave anything greasy or sticky, just makes it look like it did new! Einszett Cockpit is also a good choice, but I prefer 303 over it. Another good choice is Zaino leather in a bottle, they recommend it for vinyl also, I just use it on the seats, but it smells awesome and I may switch to it when I run out of 303!


----------



## Oulixes (Feb 19, 2009)

wackerpak said:


> Do you prefer the look and protection of Armor All on your dashboard or do you find that its not necessary?
> 
> I am beginning to love the matte look of my dash, and am hesitant to spread armor all over it.
> 
> What's your preference?


Many people think Armor All
1) makes surfaces too shiny,
2) can damage whatever it is supposed to protect,
3) smells like a cheap plastic raincoat. 
The BMW vinyl maintenance lotion (BMW 83 12 0 413 488) and vinyl care (BMW 83 12 0 002 719) make the dashboard look like when the car was new, and to me their smell is agreeable. I have also tried the Zymol vinyl conditioner and liked the results.


----------



## Fredric (Mar 29, 2007)

What do you guys recommend for leather seats?


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Dec 25, 2008)

d geek said:


> i use this stuff:
> http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/1/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm


Excellent stuff.

303 is also stocked by most marine stores, if you can't fine it at car parts place. Of course, there is always mail order.

For a matte finish, this stuff also works slightly better than 303:

http://www.autogeek.net/1z-einzett-vinyl-protectant.html


----------



## 800dog (Jan 2, 2008)

Aerospace 303. Armor all is s##t!!


----------



## Spagolli94 (Jan 27, 2009)

I much prefer a non-greasy interior cleaner. The only thing I like to shine is the tires.


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

Anyone tried 303 Fabric cleaner? or Fabric Guard?

I have a spot on my headliner that I want to try and get off, and figured if it 303 is good I would go for something to protect it too (never used 303 but I am interested now!).


----------



## wackerpak (May 31, 2009)

d geek said:


> i use this stuff:
> http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/1/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm


Thanks! Does 303 maintain the matte look? Or will it make the dash shiny?


----------



## Joeb427 (Jun 23, 2009)

Protectant 303 FTW.
Nice matte finish.


----------



## roadkillrob (Aug 11, 2006)

Fredric said:


> What do you guys recommend for leather seats?


Zaino Z-9 and Z-10 cleaner and protectant - smell is awesome and it works wonders!


----------



## roadkillrob (Aug 11, 2006)

wackerpak said:


> Thanks! Does 303 maintain the matte look? Or will it make the dash shiny?


Definitely Matte - just wipe it on and buff it off, looks like the day you bought the car!


----------



## Joeb427 (Jun 23, 2009)

roadkillrob said:


> Definitely Matte - just wipe it on and buff it off, looks like the day you bought the car!


Actually,I have to disagree.
The day I bought my car as with most new cars,the interior was dull and dead looking.
303 perked it up with it's matte finish.


----------



## johnc_22 (Sep 14, 2004)

Aerospace 303.


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

Fredric said:


> What do you guys recommend for leather seats?


Leatherique - enough said.


----------



## KAP8 (Feb 19, 2008)

This is funny.............I wasn't even in the market for a protectant and just now ordered some 303 because of this thread!! :rofl:


----------



## Mk23 (May 12, 2008)

KAP8 said:


> This is funny.............I wasn't even in the market for a protectant and just now ordered some 303 because of this thread!! :rofl:


I'm about to do the same as soon as I get an answer about the Cloth cleaner/Guard. 

*edit*

Kap we got to meet up one of these days, do a detail and go for a photo shoot...


----------



## Joeb427 (Jun 23, 2009)

KAP8 said:


> This is funny.............I wasn't even in the market for a protectant and just now ordered some 303 because of this thread!! :rofl:


It's great stuff.
If you want a matte finish,apply it,let stand for 5 minutes or so and then buff lightly with microfiber or cotton cloth.The light buffing will even the 303 out and leave a matte shine.If you want more of a shine don't buff.
I use the same microfiber every time so some 303 build up on it and them evens out the 303 better.


----------



## ctt335i (Jun 8, 2009)

d geek said:


> i use this stuff:
> http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/1/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm


+1... LOVE this stuff. "like sunscreen for your interior"


----------



## cwinter (Feb 3, 2009)

I use Pinnacle products for leather and vinyl care and have been very happy with both. Might try Meguiar's Vinyl next time since it is more readily available at stores.

Armor All makes the dash greasy even after being wiped down repeatedly and that causes dust to stick and just feels weird.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

KAP8 said:


> This is funny.............I wasn't even in the market for a protectant and just now ordered some 303 because of this thread!! :rofl:


you can also find this at nearly any boat shop and I think I've seen it on the shelf at O'reilly/Murray/Kragen stores.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

roadkillrob said:


> definitely matte - just wipe it on and buff it off, looks like the day you bought the car!


+1


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

For a great matted finish I like Poorboys World, Natural Look....Its got all the same properties of 303 and smell much better IMO


----------



## surf330 (Sep 20, 2008)

Fredric said:


> What do you guys recommend for leather seats?


I like the Lexol products for my leather seats. It's easy to use and smells okay. You can get at most auto parts stores.


----------



## jummo (Aug 18, 2002)

Lexol on the leather.

303 on the plastic.

Zymol on the metal.


jummo


----------



## 3xCharm (Aug 18, 2009)

Personally, I've hated ArmorAll all my life. I've never liked the cheap shininess and stickiness and greasiness. Waaaaay back when I was a lil tween of 11 years and the older teens had their little Hondas and Nissans and they Armor Alled the sh-- out of it and all the other tweens thought it was cool but noooooo, not me! Major yuck!!! 303 Aerospace is cool stuff.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

3xCharm said:


> Personally, I've hated ArmorAll all my life. I've never liked the cheap shininess and stickiness and greasiness. Waaaaay back when I was a lil tween of 11 years and the older teens had their little Hondas and Nissans and they Armor Alled the sh-- out of it and all the other tweens thought it was cool but noooooo, not me! Major yuck!!! 303 Aerospace is cool stuff.


Agreed. NEVER liked armor all.


----------



## ceb1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Where is that epic "I armorall'd my tires and hit a tree" thread from the Honda forums that was posted on almost every forum a few years back?


----------



## zampag (Jun 25, 2007)

KAP8 said:


> This is funny.............I wasn't even in the market for a protectant and just now ordered some 303 because of this thread!! :rofl:


Ditto, just picked up 16oz at West Marine in Manhattan...


----------



## carve (Nov 3, 2008)

Just so you know, armor all realized the greasy look became uncool when the Jerry Curl went out of style and now offers a "Natural Look" protectant. Of course, it's hard to tell how well the UV rejection works, but it seems to clean stuff up and attract dust and lint better than just using water.

http://www.armorall.com/products/vi...id=14&main_group=1&category_index=protectants

It's cheap, has little odor, and does NOT leave a greasy finish. I used it and it looks fine. I still occasionally use the greasy stuff on the shiny, hard plastic around the edges of the carpet.


----------



## tlak77 (Aug 5, 2009)

Sonus products for leather and...
303 for carpet protection


----------

